# Elliott's Grand Opening with Grill Demo and Giveaway in Dallas June 11



## TXSmoker (Jun 6, 2016)

Elliott's Hardware is celebrating the grand opening of its Dallas location at 1325 Inwood Rd. on June 11th with a Celebration Cookout from 10AM to 2PM. There will be cooking demos on Big Green Eggs and other grills with samples of brisket, ribs, cobbler, cheesecake, pizza and more. There will also be the opportunity to win a large Big Green Egg, and all EGGcessories are 10% off at all Elliott's from June 10-12. 

Elliotts Hardware


----------

